# Pictures of Banded Snow and Bird Missing Leg



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

Here a a few pictures a Snow Goose with no leg and thigh. Note picture with skin pealed back. Its amazing the one legged bandit made it to adulthood. Also took a banded Snow on the same trip. We'll call them Ding and Bling!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

lol thats is funny o guess he never grew a second leg :lol:


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the pics. Poor little guy, you did him a favor!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow thats crazy!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That is totally awesome. I'm proud of that little bird for toughin it out. :beer:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

It almost would of been impossible for that bird to walk at first, it's so surprising that it didn't die after beeing hatched. Up in the tundra the parental snow geese don't have time to keep pusing the young gosslings along. That is truelly a success story and am glad to here. That bird had strong will and determination his whole life to live off of one leg. Nice shooting.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> That bird had strong will and determination his whole life to live off of one leg. Nice shooting


And you ended it 

Nah, nice work on the two birds tho :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

i bet it swan in circles :rollin:


----------

